# يعلن مكتبنا لشركات والمؤسسات ورجال الاعمال عن توفير العمالة اليمنية المدربه والماهره



## م لطف العليان (24 مايو 2014)

نحن مكتب بيروت لاستقدام الأيدي العاملة والموارد البشرية والتوظيف من اليمن - صنعاء .

يتوفر لدينا كافة الكوادر العلمية والعملية ذو الخبرات الطويلة في كل المجالات المطلوبة في سوق العمل , حيث إننا نتعامل مع الكثير من الشركات والمؤسسات داخل المملكة العربية السعودية ودول الخليج , لتوفير العمالة من اليمن , 
حيث نمتلك قاعدة بيانات كبيرة وواسعه للعمالة في كافة المهن والتخصصات الأكاديمية وغير الأكاديمية وبخبرات ممتازة وكفاءات عالية ، ولنا خبره كبيرة في هذا المجال وتعاملنا مع مؤسسات وشركات كبرى ورجال أعمال ونالت خدماتنا كامل الرضا والقبول لدى جميع من تم التعامل معهم ،نقوم بتقديم خدمات مكتبنا بالتواصل معهم أما عبر البريد الالكتروني أو أرقام الفاكس لإرسال السير الذاتية للعمالة المطلوبة , أو إذا كان للشركة أو المؤسسة مندوب خاص فنحن نقوم باستقباله في مكتبنا وإكمال الإجراءات اللازمة معه.

كما إننا نؤكد أن مكتبنا لديه كادر استشاري خاص لاختيار العمالة المطلوبة واختبارها والتحري الدقيق فيها، 
حسب الشروط المطلوبة , كما أن كل المتقدمين للعمل بواسطتنا هم على ضمانة مكتبنا .
للتواصل معنا على العناوين التالية
P.O. Box: (400) ص. ب. ( 400 ) 
Licensure No. : ( 3725 ) رقم الترخيص : (3725 ) 
Mobile:00967777718429 Tel : 00967-1-265917 Fax: 00967-1-262872
المركز الرئيسي صنعاء – مقابل السفارة السعودية –جوار أجياد للسفريات
فرع إب – شارع المحافظة جوار العودي للصرافة 
Rep. of Yemen -Sana'a- opposite KSA Embassy- Beside Agiad for Traveling
Ibb Branch – Almohaftha St.- Beside Alawdy for Changing
Email: [email protected] or [email protected]


----------

